# Is my krib sick



## Sedusa (Nov 6, 2007)

I have a pair of kribs in a 90 gal with mixed mbuna-peacocks. *** had them for about 11 months. My female krib hasnt eaten in 2-3weeks, and her mouth stays wide open all the time, like she cant close it. I thought maybe she was holding, but im not to sure about krib breeding habits. I removed her from the main tank 3 days ago and I put her in a fully cycled 10 gal by herself. I thought maybe bloat. but no white stringy poop, and doesnt look bloated. She does stay still or hangs out in one spot in the tank.
All other fish are doing just fine and eating normal with no problems. Aggression level in the main tank is very very minimun. I dont want to lose her.

Any suggestions would be helpful.

Tank parameters temp 78 amonia 0 nitrates and nitrites .5-5 by end of week
ph 7.8 weekly 25% water changes
Have had the 90gal for 1 year
10gal 6 months- cycled with bio wheel and substrate from main tank


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

They are maternal mouthbrooders.

Can you check her mouth to make sure?

I'm not really seeing any signs of anything else going on iwth her, so this would be my first objective...Make sure she isn't holding.

Is her mouth open enough so that you can see inside?

Take her out and take a quick peek to make sure.

Kim


----------



## Sedusa (Nov 6, 2007)

Her mouth is wide open, I cant see anything
I did notice last night after i posted the message that she had long clear fesis coming out of her,
about 3inches long

She is swimming ok
Can a fish have bloat for more than 3 weeks?
Will jungle parasite clear help?


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

If she's had bloat for over 3 weeks, it's likely too late to do anything for her now.

You can try using the JPC, for a total of 3 treatments, spaced 48 hours apart with a 25% water change prior to the 2nd and 3rd treatment.

Kim


----------



## Sedusa (Nov 6, 2007)

Thank you for the much appreciated info Kim
You've allways been there for help
I will try the treatments with jungle, and hope for positive results.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

You may want to treat all the fish, Sedusa. Others could have the internal parasites and just not be showing symptoms yet. If you don't want to treat the main tank with meds, you could try feeding antiparasitic medicated food.

Kim


----------



## Sedusa (Nov 6, 2007)

I currently feed with nls. My Lfs sells the nls antiparisitic food. Can I use that for everyday feeding?


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

TheraA???

It's fine to use for everyday feeding, but I can't say for sure whether it might not benefit your fish when they need it if you use it all the time. I would use it as a supplement, perhaps feeding 2-3 times a week.

Kim


----------



## Sedusa (Nov 6, 2007)

I think Im going to treat my main tank with clout, One of my other fish has stopped eating and hiding. My question is, is the medication harmful to plecos?

I lost the krib 2 days ago- i think it was to late for the jpc treatments to have an effect


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

I've treated tanks with plecos before with no problems.

Good luck!

Kim


----------

